# 16.Jun. 2012 - Odita turns 1 today! (:



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

first day at her new home (7 weeks)










..and 1 year old










and










here is PDB link.

Odita Cilberg - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful, wishing for you many, many more. :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Apsveikumi dzimšanas dienā!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Stella will be 1 tomorrow. They grow soooooooo fast.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you,Karen very much.
i hope,there will be many years of companionship.

aww,Sunflowers,that was very special!!
THANK YOU!!:laugh:

@katdog
thank you!!

i think,they grow up way too fast...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful face...I love her coat.....they grow up so fast..:birthday:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday! 
:birthday:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday from Stella & her mommy :birthday::gsdbeggin:


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you very much everyone!
(especially Stella and her mommy)


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: to my favorite longhaired Gsd..... and many more!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> :birthday: to my favorite longhaired Gsd..... and many more!!


 Well I mean my other favorite longhaired gsd ...Sorry Ginger


----------

